# braided rug ?...what kind of string/thread



## DW

I plan on putting it together w/string or other rec. Weave it between the loops. It is made of denim.


----------



## rabbitgeek

I don't know if they have the answer, but they have a lot of info on braided rugs at Rugmakers Homestead website
http://www.rugmakershomestead.com/

I was thinking of using cotton crochet thread, #3

I think the kitchen string, like Peaches & Creme, is too thick.

Have a good day!


----------



## bluefish

I've used fishing line, the cotton string that comes on feed bags, stuff like that. Fishing line is very strong, but a little stretchy. Works better on light weight rugs. String is strong, not stretchy, but more visible. Here's a rug I just finished. In spite of being denim, and therefore heavy, I used fishing line 'cause I didn't want the lacing to show.


----------



## DW

My braids don't look near as neat as yours...I LOVE that rug. I am making a rectangle w/frayed ends.


----------



## bluefish

DW said:


> My braids don't look near as neat as yours...I LOVE that rug. I am making a rectangle w/frayed ends.


Post pics when you're done! I love looking at different styles.


----------



## grannygardner

I love the blue rug. You did a great job on it.


----------



## Mickey

I use the regular black rug lacing thread. It doesn't show if the lacing is done properly.
Mickey


----------



## DW

where do I get black rug lacing??? This sounds like what I want.


----------



## Just Little Me

I use the string off my feed bags to do all my sewing.


----------



## Countrystyle

I used handquilting thread when I made mine. The fishing line would hold up the best in my opinion. I've used 80# test on windchimes and it holds up really well in our prairie winds. lol


----------



## pen

love that rug!!!I use some thing very strong on the denim rugs ,cause they are really heavy. and it shouldnt show from either side ,pull it tight. not sure i think its called carpet warp.


----------



## Mickey

DW, there is a place local to me that makes and sells hand braided rugs. They sell the lacing and all kinds of other braiding supplies. I would think you might find it online as well?
Mickey


----------



## Citychick

I use nylon fishing string. Worked great!


----------



## AshleyB

I used white waxed dental floss.


----------



## copperpennykids

rabbitgeek said:


> I don't know if they have the answer, but they have a lot of info on braided rugs at Rugmakers Homestead website
> http://www.rugmakershomestead.com/
> 
> 
> Have a good day!


We are only "rug maker dreamers" right now, but I did go check out the website listed up above. Would you believe they are only about 30 minutes from our house? .... Wonder if they do classes?! Hmmm. At the very least, we can pick up the books instead of paying shipping.


----------



## charliesbugs

That rug is so-o-o gorgeous. I've been drooling over those denim ones ever since they were posted here. I am going to try it. I just recently PM'd amylb999 and asked her about the denim rug .She used "Braid-aids" and said they really helped. I've added her Pm to me along with the websites on rug making if anyone would like to look them. If anyone else starts their first rug,PM me and let me know how it's going. -Robin


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All I had was a book with a few pictures,,it's really very simple. You cut your strips of fabric about 1 1/2 - 2 inches wide. As you braid the strips together you sew on another strip as you go. (that's how I do it so I don't have a lot of fabric in my way). Once you have a length of braid you curl it around and sew the sides of the braid together. 
Here are a couple site I found with some good instructions on braided rugs:
http://www.craftown.com/instruction/rugs.htm
http://www.blackbirdsf.org/diy/rug/
http://www.modabakeshop.com/2009/02/...d-rag-rug.html
http://shannonmakesstuff.blogspot.co...-tutorial.html
I hope those help you. The braid-aids I got were the Vari-Folders,,I wanted to make sure they could handle the heavy denim I'm using.
Give it a shot, it's not as hard as you think!!
-Amy


----------



## bluefish

It really _is_ very simple. I decided one day to try it and just did it. My first one was lumpy, but not bad, really. Still have it in the kitchen. The thing I found the most helpful was discovering how to sew the strips together. Sew them diagonally, not straight across.

The braid aids always looked like they'd be nice! I can't afford them, though, so I just fold each edge into the middle and then fold that in half. It's really not hard or as slow as it sounds, really.  If you've been thinking about trying one, go for it!


----------



## charliesbugs

Was wondering..someone said they used fishing line to sew the rug together.What about the spider wire type;I know it's really strong?? Or, would you use plain old monofilament? I KNOW once I start one of these, I'll have a billion questions , so might as well ask as many as I can think of now-LOL


----------



## bluefish

Honestly? I'm using whatever happens to be on the fishing pole out in the garage!


----------



## Kimmie Quilts

What a pretty rug!

Oh and I'm new here...hello! ;-)








[/QUOTE]


----------

